# Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP!



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, I have an '04 a6 s line and for the past year and a half my steering wheel has been shaky. Sometimes it's hardly noticeable and sometimes it's so dramatic that I can take my hand off and it looks like its been possessed ( It will shake about an inch in either direction back and forth). I have taken it to Audi and some other shops and no one can figure it out. I've had tie rods, boots, cv joints, and all 4 tires replaced. I have had everything looked at from my steering column to my tires. I have also had my rims fixed (twice to be sure) and all tires are properly balanced. I have also had my alignment done as well as a road force balance. PLEASE HELP ME! THIS SHAKING IS DRIVING ME OUT OF MY MIND! I just want this issue fixed!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (cjemmerich)*

Manual or Automatic Trans ?
Does the vibration vary consistently with speed, for example most pronounced at 60mph or ?
Possible Axle or Driveshaft out of balance.
Possible worn or broken suspension bushings front and / or back.
Possible worn mid mount driveshaft bushing, worn rear diff mounts, worn or broken engine and trans mounts.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:42 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (GLS-S4)*

Wow, whovever you are you hit the nail on the head with that one! Yeah, it's most pronounced between 45-60 Mph and I have an automatic. Are the things that you've listed as possible solutions expensive fixes?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (cjemmerich)*

Don't worry about the cost until the problem part(s) are identified.
With a manual clutch and flywheel not potential suspects, I would inspect all suspension bushings and driveline bushings for excessive wear or failure. I would inspect all axles and driveshafts for "dings" as even a small impact ding can cause serious vibration at speed.
Had a driveshaft on another vehicle that had a barely visible impact ding half way down the shaft and it caused nasty highway vibration as well as repeat diff input oil seal failures.


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (GLS-S4)*

My 2002 A6 does something similar, although not nearly as pronounced. I only notice it at 55mph+ on smooth roads. The frequency of the "shake" increases with the speed of the car. It feels more like a mild vibration in the steering wheel. I theorized that it could be front wheel bearings. I'll be checking the other things mentioned here, though. Thanks!


_Modified by Uncle Joseph at 7:57 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (Uncle Joseph)*

I'm sorry to hear that. Good luck in your journey- I just got a new wheel bearring on the left front which I was hoping would fix it-It didn't. Please let me know your findings!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (cjemmerich)*

Did you check your tie rods?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (abt cup)*

its your axles


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (cjemmerich)*

Could try rotating tires including spare to see if anything changes. If tires are suspect (even newer ones), recommend Hunter Road Force test your tires. Could be as simple as a bruised tire with no visible damage.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (GLS-S4)*

I had a similar issue with my last set of wheels. The steering wheel would shake really bad at around 60mph. I had the wheels balanced three times by three different places. Still shook. Rotated them...still the same.
Whats strange is, the wheels are straight, no bends, and also spun straight on the balancer.
Changed out my tie rods...got better. I need to change out my lower control arms too. They are making a knocking sound when I turn and when I accel from a stop.


_Modified by abt cup at 12:13 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (abt cup)*

I had nasty steering wheel wobble at 60mph on the A6 when purchased at 47K KMs with original wheels and tires. Wheels were straight and original tires had plenty of tread with no visible damage. Wheel balance and rotation yielded no change. Hunter Road Force Test loads the tire as would be on the vehicle when driving. Hunter Max Spec was defined as 29, two tires were under spec which is good, one was 41 and one was over 50. Steering wobble at any speed completely eliminated by replacing with a complete set of new quality tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:13 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Shaky steering wheel? PLEASE HELP! (GLS-S4)*

I did buy some cheap tires...but I mounted them onto another set of wheels and the shaking almost went away.
I've never come across anything like that before.


----------

